# ssh-keygen not working [SOLVED]

## mounty1

Hello, I ssh into another machine (Ubuntu 9.10) on my LAN with ssh from a Gentoo box and to save keying the password each time, followed the instructions for ssh-keygen, as per http://www.laubenheimer.net/ssh-keys.shtml and other places.  But it doesn't work !  That is, when I ssh into the 'other' machine, it still asks me for the password.  No explanation of why it doesn't pick up the public key which I've copied into .ssh/authorized_keys on the Gentoo machine.  I've followed all the steps:generated the key pair with ssh-keygen -t rsa on the Ubuntu machinecopied the public key onto the Gentoo machineappended said public key to .ssh/authorized_keysset permissions as per the URL above.What's wrong ?

----------

## truc

 *mounty1 wrote:*   

> Hello, I ssh into another machine (Ubuntu 9.10) on my LAN with ssh from a Gentoo box

 

 *Quote:*   

> I've followed all the steps:generated the key pair with ssh-keygen -t rsa on the Ubuntu machinecopied the public key onto the Gentoo machineappended said public key to .ssh/authorized_keysset permissions as per the URL above.What's wrong ?

 

You're doing it wrong, re-read the documentation;) Hopefully, the bold text above should help you getting this right

----------

## mounty1

Yes, thanks, not paying attention.

----------

